# Transfer Express Offers Free Webinar On Selling To Niche Markets



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

On Thursday, June 5, Transfer Express is presenting a free webinar entitled “Selling Custom Apparel to Niche Markets.” Scheduled for 2 p.m. E.D.T., this one-hour session will discuss how to specialize in niche marketing to sell more custom printed apparel. Specialty markets have less competition and lots of opportunity. By focusing and specializing in one area, you can become a market expert.

Specific niches will include police/fire, martial arts, theatre, personalized gift, and resort. Learn about how to sell, market, and create artwork as well as how to use custom screen printed plastisol and digital transfers and a heat press to boost profits.

To register, go to https://www.anymeeting.com/AccountManager/RegEv.aspx?PIID=EA56DE87894E3EIf you can’t make the June 5 session, this presentation will be archived and can be viewed at your leisure. 

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

